# Bare Escentuals Bare Minerals powder foundation for WOC ?



## urbanD0LL (Nov 17, 2010)

hey ladies .
  	i'm always interested in finding the best powders and foundations , esp. since my skin is acne prone , it is kinda of hard to come accross products that don't worsen my skin . i came across Bare Escentuals and read many good things about them so I bought it to try it for myself . Indeed , it hasn't broken me out or irritated my skin , but the colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I tried Warm Deep and it was way too dark , came off looking like a dark gray or something . I then went on to Golden Dark and that's still too dark , still giving that grayish look . I'm gonna have to exchange it again but I 'm not sure if it's the formulation against my skin that's making it look bad or if their like just doesn't have the right undertones .

  	for reference :
  	MAC NC50 + NW45,  Nars Sheer Matte / Glow in New Orleans , MUFE HD 175 + 178 , MUFE Mat Velvet+  75 + 80


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 21, 2010)

Did you end up finding a good color in the Bare Minerals line? I personally don't care for the brand. I find the foundations leave an unnatural sheen on the skin, especially on clients of color. Even the 'matte' version is unimpressive. I know that some people swear by this brand. But I have to admit, it's left me a bit flat.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 22, 2010)

i really wanted this in my stash but  i'll just have to just return them , i have golden dark and warm dark right now and when you blend them in they become GRAY / BLACK . even when i look at my fingers they're black .


----------



## couturesista (Nov 22, 2010)

WOW, that's unfortunate. I color match a lot of WOC with this product. I think the trick to color matching with BM is to try the shade on more than just one spot on the face. I color match on the jawline, cheek, chin and forehead. Another trick after u apply the product give the face a spritz with some facial mist. I find that this gives a better finish


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 23, 2010)

couturesista said:


> WOW, that's unfortunate. I color match a lot of WOC with this product. I think the trick to color matching with BM is to try the shade on more than just one spot on the face. I color match on the jawline, cheek, chin and forehead. Another trick after u apply the product give the face a spritz with some facial mist. I find that this gives a better finish


  	What kind of facial mist do you use?

  	A client once told me that she could spot a Bare Minerals face a mile away because of that sheen. It's nearly synonymous with the brand.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 23, 2010)

it is unfortunate because i liked the finish but as soon as i would rub it in to blend of course , it would turn gray. it's so weird . and i tried alot of shades . i tried the matte in warm dark (by mistake) and it looked better but i wanted that sheen from the original version . i ended up getting cover fx in b25 .


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 23, 2010)

I too colour match a lot of WOC with BE. Although i must say that they are lacking a bit with their darker shades, i can usually find something for most people.
  	My tricks are start by using a small amount, maybe dime sized. work it reallllly well into the brush and start on the outside in. The more you put on (if your undertone isnt spot on) the more likely it is turn grey (or in a lot of womens cases oddly pink). Sometimes i do apply it wet ie i mist the brush with something like mist and fix (when the brush is loaded with product) i apply it this way, and if i find it streaky, i blend it out with a dry brush. It gives good coverage, and you might find it helps with the colour being less ashy.
  	Personally, i only notice a realy sheen when someone is wearing a colour that is too light or is wearing way too much of it.

  	try it out again. i hope it works for you, cause i LOVE my be.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 24, 2010)

BE greys out on me too. I tried a few colors and it just didn't work out.


----------



## annjr2003 (Dec 5, 2010)

It's been quite a while since I've worn MAC foundation, but I believe those are the exact shades that I used to wear (I'm still crazy about the lippies and shadows, though).

  	My first venture into BE nearly four years ago was with warm tan. While it worked, it always seemed like it was a bit "off". Then I was matched with another shade - forgot which one - which still seemed off. Earlier this year, went to a BE store and was finally matched up with Medium Dark. It is a perfect shade! I would advise you to try that one, especially since our MAC shades are the same. I also mix matte with the original and get a very subtle glow. I'm now very happy with my BE.


----------

